
Ask HN: What are good christmas presents for a 3 year old? - mezod
A real instrument, a pop-up book, a lego, ... ?
======
bad_good_guy
I remember using Jenga blocks as larger, easier to stand up, safer for little
kids, dominos. Used to have a couple sets and use them to make long domino
paths to knock over. Drew faces on the Jenga blocks to create characters too.
Could also use them as construction blocks. A lot of fun, but you probably
know if your own child would like that sort of thing.

------
KennyFromIT
My 3 year old literally just asked for a bucket for his dirt.

~~~
masonic
Perhaps he meant that he wants real estate?

------
qqqqqqqqqqqq23
LEGO duplo. Or similar stuff. 10848 and 10572 are great since they allow
creativity. 10847 for the numbers.

Book with many short stories their parents can read (5 minute stories series
from Tiger Tales).

A book about pooping (if they are still on diapers).

Things with numbers/shapes/colors (colored and numbered shapes exist).

Something to spend energy on, like a small set of pins with a mini bowling
ball.

A 35 dollar slide.

Play doh.

Characters from their favorite show.

A small real musical instrument.

------
matt_the_bass
I made a marker holder from a block of MDF and a router. One hole for each
marker. This was a huge hit with the 3 year old I gave it to.

Give them something that they can create with. Even the box from the present
can be used to create.

------
p0d
I remember my son loving a little microphone and stand which had buttons that
made cheering noises and deum rolls at that age.

------
farseer
Tinkertoy, Lincoln logs, Lego, Any of those building toys with magnets.

------
chenshuiluke
A copy of The Pragmatic Programmer

... I think a toy robot would be great

------
thisone
Books for the kids carers to read to/with them

------
brudgers
_Freight Train_ , Donald Crews

